# The poster below me



## Than (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is a posting miscellaneous thread with 3 rules:

Rules are simple 

1) Each post must end with "The poster below me"
2) State something about the poster below, who of course is yet to post.
3) The next poster says True or false and follows rules 1) and 2)

I'll start it off:

The poster below me has at least one metal D20


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 27, 2011)

False.

The poster below me will say nothing true.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

true

the poster below me is the same as the one above me.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 27, 2011)

False

The poster below me once dated your Mom.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 27, 2011)

False.

The poster below me was that "woman" in Tangiers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 27, 2011)

False.

The poster under me once summoned pi-cthulhu into a pokemon battle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

true

the poster below me was eaten and spit back out by cthulhu


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Feb 27, 2011)

IA IA C-TRUE-LHULHU FTAGHN!

The poster below me is a lumberjack, and is ok.


----------



## Rune (Feb 28, 2011)

True.

The poster below me will write something witty.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 28, 2011)

False.


The poster under me has fists of fire.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 28, 2011)

True

The poster below me hopes they never end up in my Octagon.


----------



## Than (Feb 28, 2011)

True.


The poster below me feels like it's about time to try a new system.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 28, 2011)

Green.

The poster below me once lit his genitals on fire.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe True... (does a burning sensation count)

The poster below me was once falsely accused of a crime.


----------



## Than (Feb 28, 2011)

False

The poster below me loves toasted cheese sandwiches


----------



## Deset Gled (Feb 28, 2011)

True.

The poster below me will give me XP.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 1, 2011)

True

The poster below me is certain that Deset Gled is a shamelessly brazen solicitor of XP?


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 1, 2011)

True

The poster below me will buy me a drink after the ENnies at GenCon this year.


----------



## Than (Mar 1, 2011)

False

The poster below me will give the creator of this thread an XP point.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2011)

True...

The poster below me saw what the poster above me did there.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 1, 2011)

False.  (I'm dumb.)

The poster below me would love to play a paladin!


----------



## Than (Mar 1, 2011)

False (They tend to be a bit too good aligned)

The poster below me loves dungeons with loads of traps (e.g. Tomb of horrors)


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 1, 2011)

False (Most classes with the ability to fix traps are kinda boring.)

The poster below me played a character of the opposite gender ... and LIKED it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

true / false
(true: playe a female character/false: it was a belt of oppisite genter thing, and I did not like it...lost strength)

the poster below me is posting from their work place


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 1, 2011)

False.

The poster below me is wearing pants.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2011)

uhhh, true, yeah, that's it.

The poster below me will/has given an experience point to Gary Gygax in this thread


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 1, 2011)

False,  Gary Gygax never posted in that thread so it's imposible to XP him in that thread. 

The poster below me used a link from the above thread to give XP to Gary Gygax.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 2, 2011)

True.

The poster below me does not exist.


----------



## Rune (Mar 2, 2011)

True.  No, false.

.sdrawkcab daer nac em woleb retsop ehT


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 2, 2011)

That's true.  I can also read upside down.

The poster below me lives outside of the United States.


----------



## Than (Mar 2, 2011)

True

The poster below me has a tablet computer


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

false-i have a laptop and a desk top, oh and a ti55 calculator

the poster below me cannot beleive that this thread has made the third page and will post rep me for revealing this fact.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 2, 2011)

False, "must spread around the love first"


The poster below me will make a profound statement of love to one of these mobile phone operating systems: Android, Symbian, webOS, iOs, Windows 7 moble, Blackberry or Rim.  Then disparage an other.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Mar 2, 2011)

False, not enough experience with smart-phones to say one way or the other about any of them.

The poster below me will make a canny remark about how much the new Pathfinder adventure path calls to mind Ravenloft.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 3, 2011)

False.  I'm not familiar with any Pathfinder APs yet, our 3.5 group has not yet switched to Pathfinder, but we are in the process of doing so.

The poster below me has more than one female gamer in their current gaming group (or most frequently attended group, if more than one).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

False, we only have one.
the poster below me will be gaming tonight!!


----------



## billd91 (Mar 3, 2011)

True, Mass Effect using the SWSE rules.

The poster below me did not realize (before now) that stewardesses can be typed with one hand.


----------



## Dausuul (Mar 3, 2011)

billd91 said:


> The poster below me did not realize (before now) that stewardesses can be typed with one hand.




True. (So... many... dirty... jokes...)

The poster below me will be the last one to post in this thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 3, 2011)

maybe

The poster below me has played Call of Duty (doesn't matter which kind, Black Ops or codmwf2 are preferable, though)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 4, 2011)

True, all of the above.

The poster below me is afraid of sharks.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 4, 2011)

True - I was born on the 1/4 of the earth that is land - I took the hint, sharks are just negative reinforcement (also why I joined the Army instead of the Navy).

The poster below has never been on TV, except possibly as an accidental on-cam pass-by.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 4, 2011)

False (interviewed on local news once, and my unit in Iraq did a _Good Morning America_ promo-thing)

There's a 50% chance the poster below me will say "True".


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 4, 2011)

"Possibly" 

The poster below me has tigersblood and fists of fire.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 4, 2011)

true (and a black belt)

The poster below me has replied ambiguously to a previous question (as in maybe/possibly)


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 4, 2011)

False  (Lawful good paladin; I follow the rules as laid out in Post #1)

The poster below me has played 2nd Edition D&D.


----------



## Rune (Mar 4, 2011)

True.

The poster below me has more than one d20 per year of his/her age.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

False.

The poster below me will be doing a gaming marathon this weekend.


----------



## OnlineDM (Mar 4, 2011)

False (although I will be playing a game both Friday night and Saturday night).

The poster below me has been the GM for a game that ended up in a total party kill.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 4, 2011)

Very, very true

The poster below me plays poker all the time


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 5, 2011)

False...or am I bluffing. 

The poster below has never played a wizard.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 5, 2011)

False.

The poster below me thinks elves are better as being a character class.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 5, 2011)

False.  Everyone knows that Half-Elves and angsty Drow are where it's at...

The poster below me wishes they were playing in a game right now, rather than posting here.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 5, 2011)

true

the poster below me has snow on the ground outside their house


----------



## jonesy (Mar 5, 2011)

True.

The poster below me will post a poster.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

*lighth switch kitty*

true

the poster below me will recommend a good web sight  for free module downloads besides dragonsfoot


----------



## ssampier (Mar 9, 2011)

False. I don't know of any download sites for AD&D 1e/2e.

The poster below me ate dirt/soil as a child.

Edit: People seem to like the Dagger Rock PFRPG module.

The poster above me will modify the cat poster to give the cat an eye patch.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

momentary off topic:
the poster above me will read this and go "oh! .. .. .. .."
( I would have taken 3.x/pathfinder as well)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 9, 2011)

to the dirt/soil: false

The poster below me thinks the Marines are better than US Army Rangers


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 10, 2011)

False

(Objectively False. [Sorry...] However, if the comparison was between Marine _Recon_ and Army Rangers, that would be a worthy comparison...though in such a comparison, opinion one way or the other on this matter would be purely subjective. Comparing Marines to Army Rangers is the same as comparing Army basic infantry to Rangers...of which Rangers are obviously and objectively superior. However, subjectively I feel that neither Marines nor Army Rangers are superior...that honor belongs to Air Force CSAR and STS!)

The poster below me, as well as I and the poster above me, knows with absolute certainty that Michigan is the most beautiful place on Earth.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 10, 2011)

TRUE (it's amazing, you should all come and live here, especially in the summer, winter isn't nice)

the poster below me has never been to Michigan


----------



## fba827 (Mar 10, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> the poster below me has never been to Michigan




True.

The poster below me has, within the past month, worn non-matching but similar socks hoping no one would notice.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 10, 2011)

False (all mine are the same)

The poster below me has brazenly modeled a Bard PC after a real-life musician.


----------



## NotanNPC (Mar 13, 2011)

False ----though I'm so doing that.

The poster below me know's paladins are only good for meat sheilds


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2011)

true
the poster below me knows that  barbarians  are great for DPS

[welcome to enworld NotanNPC!]


----------



## Rune (Mar 13, 2011)

True--except when they're halflings.

The poster below me has never posted to ENworld before.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 13, 2011)

True... but only because I stole a time machine and commandeered my future (your current) self's computer so that I could investigate current trends then make but loads of money in an other time line.

The poster below me does not believe I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2011)

boy howdy ain't that the truth!
Whew, but that was a good one.

The poster below me has a neighbor who is hawt, but can't get the nerve to talk to her


----------



## NotanNPC (Mar 13, 2011)

False---my neighbors, while nice, are quite homely.

The poster below me just can't bring themselves to Prestige after putting so much time into Call of duty (BlackOps or MW2, whichever)



Scott DeWar said:


> [welcome to enworld NotanNPC!]



Thanks for that, sir!


----------



## Rune (Mar 14, 2011)

False.  I don't even know what any of that means.

The poster below me is native to the Far Realm.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 14, 2011)

True.

The poster below me is accessing enworld from someplace other then home, school, or at work.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 14, 2011)

False, at home using my laptop, though I am posting freakin' early in the morning (shift worker).

The poster below me has Star Wars or Star Trek collectibles they keep at their desk, cube, or office at work.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2011)

ssampier said:


> False, at home using my laptop, though I am posting freakin' early in the morning (shift worker).
> 
> The poster below me has Star Wars or Star Trek collectibles they keep at their desk, cube, or office at work.




False, I don't own any of either even if I wanted to keep them at my workspace.

The poster below me has made a half-dragon, half-demon, half-orc vampire gestalt ninja pirate character that his DM actually allowed in play.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually have never done that, and as I am the GM of most of my games, I also do not allow such things

The poster below me has recently changed their avatar


----------



## Rune (Mar 15, 2011)

False.

The poster below me has not read this post.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 15, 2011)

False,  my avatar was mine for at least a year.


The power below me would love to see Django and the Man-With-No-Name and the Duke get into a Mexican Standoff.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I actually have never done that, and as I am the GM of most of my games, I also do not allow such things
> 
> The poster below me has recently changed their avatar






Rune said:


> False.
> 
> The poster below me has not read this post.






Relique du Madde said:


> False,  my avatar was mine for at least a year.
> 
> 
> The power below me would love to see Django and the Man-With-No-Name and the Duke get into a Mexican Standoff.





i guess rune hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 15, 2011)

You are assuming I wasn't being sneaky.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 15, 2011)

False


----------



## Rune (Mar 16, 2011)

True.

The poster below me will be the same poster below me as the last three times I posted.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 16, 2011)

False.

The poster below me really wants a Filet-o-fish sandwich now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

False

the poster below me wants to know what the world's best BBQ sause is!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> You are assuming I wasn't being sneaky.




naw, just thought you were being madd as in crazy loony strange.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> False
> 
> the poster below me wants to know what the world's best BBQ sause is!




True, so what is it?

The poster below me is currently misbehaving.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 16, 2011)

True _(Yeah Baby!)_

The poster below me thinks the show, _Weeds,_ is Awesome!


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 17, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> True _(Yeah Baby!)_
> 
> The poster below me thinks the show, _Weeds,_ is Awesome!




False. It very well may be, but I've never really thought about the show.

The poster below me is.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 17, 2011)

False, I'm a spambot (j/k)

the poster below me is a fan of military history (especially WW2)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 17, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> False, I'm a spambot (j/k)
> 
> the poster below me is a fan of military history (especially WW2)




IRONICALLY!  The poster that WAS above me was a spambot!


Also....


True.  Destruction is cool.


The poster below me has fantasies of being a fire breathing butterfly with the ability to cause tornadoes on the other side of the world, by flapping it's wings.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 17, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> IRONICALLY!  The poster that WAS above me was a spambot!
> 
> 
> Also....
> ...




True. Well, it is now, 'cause that sounds awesome.

The poster below me will respond falsely.


----------



## Rune (Mar 18, 2011)

False.

The poster below has nothing better to do.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 18, 2011)

true

the poster below me does not live in a city


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Mar 18, 2011)

True.

The poster below me routinely eats the meat of reptiles.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

bovine, fish, ursine, fowl, feline. Nope, no reptile there

The poster below me will give this xp hoar a point for the last meat mentioned.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 18, 2011)

False, no xp for repeating reptile. 

The poster below me doesn't kick puppies anymore.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 18, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> False, no xp for repeating reptile.
> 
> The poster below me doesn't kick puppies anymore.




Mu

The poster below me has quoted Monty Python at an inappropriate moment.


----------



## Richards (Mar 19, 2011)

Splunge.

The poster below me recognizes that "splunge" is a valid response to a question about Monty Python quotes.

Johnathan


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 19, 2011)

False!  (And you're a very silly man...)

The poster below me is a member of the rebellion.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 19, 2011)

False... I mean true.  *whistles innocently*

The person below me knows what the question to the ultimate answer about life, the universe, and everything is.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 19, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> False... I mean true.  *whistles innocently*
> 
> The person below me knows what the question to the ultimate answer about life, the universe, and everything is.




True, but I ain't sharing.

The poster below me has enjoyed a movie stereotypes say he shouldn't have.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> The poster below me is a member of the rebellion.






Relique du Madde said:


> False... I mean true.  *whistles innocently*




Guys! shhhh this is an unsecured channel!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 23, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> True, but I ain't sharing.
> 
> The poster below me has enjoyed a movie stereotypes say he shouldn't have.




True, but I ain't sharing.

The poster below me has secured this channel.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

True (and now you all owe me a ton of creds)

The poster below me is only posting here to up his post count.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 23, 2011)

true

The poster below me will tell me which is a better general purpose nerf gun: Alpha trooper with clear raider 35 round drum or clear raider with clear raider 35 round drum. OR option C: raider, with clear raider 35 round drum


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 24, 2011)

False, I don't nerf.

I person below me is a cosmic entity that could distort time and space at a blink of an I, but fears using their power because using it would instantly change him/her into a developmentally challenged Smurf.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 24, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> true
> 
> The poster below me will tell me which is a better general purpose nerf gun: Alpha trooper with clear raider 35 round drum or clear raider with clear raider 35 round drum. OR option C: raider, with clear raider 35 round drum




False. I'm rather unfamiliar with specific Nerf products, except for Castle Nerf. Nor am I a cosmic entity...

The poster below me has the Dragon mag issue with the Castle Nerf cartoon.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 24, 2011)

False.  I own no Dragon magazine issues.

The poster below me has vibrant memories of having failed four or more saving throws for his or her character during a momentous combat against a BBEG, each one having serious damaging or disabling effects upon said character.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 25, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> The person below me is a cosmic entity that could distort time and space at a blink of an I, but fears using their power because using it would instantly change him/her into a developmentally challenged Smurf.




True. But I keep that info on the DL...




DumbPaladin said:


> The poster below me has vibrant memories of having failed four or more saving throws for his or her character during a momentous combat against a BBEG, each one having serious damaging or disabling effects upon said character.




True. I and the rest of my group will carry those scars forever...




stuti said:


> Iwill surely follow the rules that you have mentioned.




The poster _above_ me (or that _used_ to be above me), is most assuredly a dirty, rotten, filthy, spammer!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> True;
> The poster _above_ me (or that _used_ to be above me), is most assuredly a dirty, rotten, filthy, spammer!




true
the poster below me thinks the Renegade by Styx is a good song for a rebellion, if hypothetically a rellion were to happen. Not saying one will , just......... sayin'


----------



## jonesy (Mar 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> the poster below me thinks the Renegade by Styx is a good song for a rebellion, if hypothetically a rellion were to happen. Not saying one will , just......... sayin'



False.

That's a horrible song for a rebellion. You get caught and everything. 

The poster below me likes to think he is the smartest person in the world, but would never admit it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

False.

I am the smartest person in the world and will let everyone know every single day. 

The poster below me knows where the term "zero charisma" comes from.

HM


----------



## invokethehojo (Mar 25, 2011)

True, it's because I don't wash much

The poster below me is giving me a strange look, but doesn't have to worry because I am only admiring the shape of his skull


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

true

the poster below me warned me of invoke the hojo' skull colection , lost his head and gave me cause to worry.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 25, 2011)

False.  Invoke the hojo only collects skulls because he's a phrenologist.  Right?...RIGHT?!?

Zee poster below me wants zee crazee moustache like zee Scott DeWar.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 25, 2011)

False, cause that would look silly on a mexican.


The poster below me wishes I didn't post this video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0]YouTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 26, 2011)

False.  I have no idea who that even is.  Is she famous? If so, not to me.

The poster below me knows who shot JR, what the secret of the movie The Crying Game is, and who Keyser Söze is.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 26, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> The poster below me knows who shot JR, what the secret of the movie The Crying Game is, and who Keyser Söze is.




True.

Kevin Space is Keyser Söze; the secret of The Crying Game is it's a British game originating in local Cabaret's involving sausage; and Keyser Söze shot JR.


The poster below me believes Han Solo shot first (with Greedo).


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 26, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> True.
> 
> Kevin Space is Keyser Söze; the secret of The Crying Game is it's a British game originating in local Cabaret's involving sausage; and Keyser Söze shot JR.
> 
> ...




Assuming you're saying that Han and Greedo shot at the same time - false. Han shot first. Greedo is a putz.

The poster below me has waited in line for a midnight movie showing.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> False.  I have no idea who that even is.  Is she famous? If so, not to me.
> 
> The poster below me knows who shot JR, what the secret of the movie The Crying Game is, and who Keyser Söze is.




She's at least internet famous.  Her mom bought the rights for that song, had it produced by the company who owned it, then uploaaded it to youtube in a bid to become more famous than Justin Beiber.  It didn't work how she imagined it would.  Instead, the girl got lambasted for having the worst song and video in recent history, but somehow still became a #1 $0.99 purchase on itunes this month, and in the process once again showed the stupidity of the iSheeple (who obviously does not realize that you could record that song from youtube using audio recorder, edit it then convert it to an mp3 in itunes without loosing any audio quality because that song has none).  This made her the subject of a meme, and because of this recognition she ended up doing the telivision news/entertainment/talkshow circuit (mostly appearing on shows based in california), as well as the butt of several late night talk show jokes (including a Conan O'Brian parody).

  So is she famous? Yes, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

I did not know she existed until that was posted up there.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

That's probably because you aren't from California (or maybe don't pay attention to the meme-o-sphere).


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 26, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Assuming you're saying that Han and Greedo shot at the same time - false. Han shot first. Greedo is a putz.
> 
> The poster below me has waited in line for a midnight movie showing.




(Just so we can remember where we are)

False.

The poster below me almost cried when Buffy gets her class protector award.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=Relique]



Relique du Madde said:


> That's probably because you aren't from California (or maybe don't pay attention to the meme-o-sphere).




False: i was born in Lost Angles.

Just never seen the meme-o-sphere, I guess. Too much time in the desert, maybe.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

Bold or Stupid said:


> (Just so we can remember where we are)
> 
> False.
> 
> The poster below me almost cried when Buffy gets her class protector award.




False.  Only Buffy I watched was the movie with Pee Wee Herman in it.


Imagines that Superman would have been a better character if his kryptonian rocket pod crashed landed in a trailer park located in the back hills of Arkansas or along the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Aramax (Mar 26, 2011)

False

the poster below me will give me ep


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

see above...

The poster below me learned to play D&D while incarcerated.


----------



## Rune (Mar 27, 2011)

True, if high school counts.

The poster below me has charisma as a dump stat.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 27, 2011)

False.  My dump stat is San.

The poster below me sees knows that there is something fundamentally wrong with the world and that thing is known as Taco Bell's "beef mix."


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 27, 2011)

True.  That is only one of many things wrong in the world, and everything on the Taco Bell menu is wrong.

For a bonus point: I did shed a tear at Buffy's Class Protector award.  I admit it!

The poster below me wears boxers (at least most of the time).


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 27, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> That's probably because you aren't from California (or maybe don't pay attention to the meme-o-sphere).





I'm from California, Mr. RdM ... this lady is a nobody.  I already forgot her name, again.

A person must be THIS important to the world ::holds his index finger and thumb about 4 inches apart:: to register on my radar.

It's a Paladin level 10 ability: Ignore Garbage Celebrity Status.

EDIT: Woo hoo, level 6!  :>  Thanx guys.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 27, 2011)

True

the poster below me has been playing D&D for more than 20 years

Also DumbPaladin, you will level up with 2 more xp (75)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

true

the poster below me owns a japanese modle vehicle

ps: Dumb pali, I tried to rep point you, but got the too much in 24 hours notice.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 27, 2011)

False I don't own a car.

The poster below me started roleplaying before they were a teen.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

False. I got my first taste at 22.

The poster below me prefers Pathfinder to 4e.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 28, 2011)

true

the poster below me enjoys laser tag

(I got 6.2% accuracy! 412 shots, 34 hits or something like that)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

true, but the place here has closed several years back

the poster below me has a first ed A D&D character with psionics


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> true, but the place here has closed several years back
> 
> the poster below me has a first ed A D&D character with psionics




True.

The poster below me grossly misunderstood a D&D rule when he/she started playing.


----------



## Rune (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably true.  No one in my group even had a DMG.  (And that was back in the day, when it actually had rules in it!)

The poster below me has rolled on the wandering harlot chart during a game.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 28, 2011)

False, I have not had that honour, but I may use it this week.

The poster below me is a cat person.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh...  I have many characters who are cat people.... does that count?


The person below me is ashamed now that they read my above statement.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

True (although I am ashamed for you not me, )

The poster below me had/has a Rift character. (not the MMO)

HM


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 28, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> True (although I am ashamed for you not me, )
> 
> The poster below me had/has a Rift character. (not the MMO)
> 
> HM




True. Unfortunately, the game fizzled after one session.

The poster below me has products for a RPG he never got to play.


----------



## teach (Mar 28, 2011)

true

The poster below me didn't read the whole thread and just skipped to the last page.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 28, 2011)

False, I read it all for lulz.

The poster below me vote for Dunkelzahn.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 29, 2011)

Bold or Stupid said:


> False, I read it all for lulz.
> 
> The poster below me vote for Dunkelzahn.




True, but my vote was disqualified because Dunkelzahn is not a candidate in the election.

The poster below me has a inside joke behind his status.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 29, 2011)

True, but it was so obscure that I forgot what it was.


The poster underme would love to Bomb New Jersey.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 30, 2011)

And harm Schnooki?! Never.

The poster below me knows how to use an abacus.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 30, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> And harm Schnooki?! Never.
> 
> The poster below me knows how to use an abacus.




Small, improvised bludgeoning weapon? Sure.

The poster below me roots for a NHL team that has yet to secure a play-off berth.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 30, 2011)

False, hockey's for hosers! 

The poster below me believes Snooki would survive a nuclear blast with all the other cockroaches.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 31, 2011)

don't know, don't watch Jersey Shore and never will, that show can go die in a hole.

The poster below me procrastinates WAY more than he should


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

False (if it were true I would have waited to respond till next week )

The poster below can't wait till summer movie season to start (like me)

HM


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 31, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> False (if it were true I would have waited to respond till next week )
> 
> The poster below can't wait till summer movie season to start (like me)
> 
> HM




More true than false I suppose, but I doubt I'll get to see anything in the theatre anyways... I haven't seen a movie on the big screen since Iron Man (note the lack of a "2")

The poster below me enjoys reading spoilers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 31, 2011)

Flase, I don’t enjoy them, but I do read them any way.

The poster below me has dreams of electronic sheep.?


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 31, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> The poster below me has dreams of electronic sheep.?




True...wait, I mean False...what were you asking about my Mother?!?

The poster below me is certain this thread is chock full of Violent Torpedos of Truth.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 31, 2011)

Truth (except for the false stuff)

The poster below me thinks that Due South was awesome.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 31, 2011)

Mounties are Lawful Good, so I liked that ... but overall the show was usually only so-so for me.  

The poster below me has NEVER played any form of fantasy-based RPG system.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 1, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> Mounties are Lawful Good, so I liked that ... but overall the show was usually only so-so for me.
> 
> The poster below me has NEVER played any form of fantasy-based RPG system.




False. I've almost exclusively played fantasy-based systems. For some reason, modern and futuristic/sci-fi games I get involved in never seem to last more than a session or two.

The poster below me completes crossword puzzles using a pen.


----------



## Rune (Apr 1, 2011)

False.  I always start with a pen (if at all), but my wife usually takes them to work long before I finish them.

The poster below me uses dated phrases like "spiffy," "neat," "keen," "swell," or "funky fresh" in everyday speech.


----------



## doctorhook (Apr 1, 2011)

Word.

The funky-fresh poster below me is gonna write all my spiffy papers for me tonight.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 1, 2011)

doctorhook said:


> Word.
> 
> The funky-fresh poster below me is gonna write all my spiffy papers for me tonight.




False. As a university instructor, I suggest you do your own work. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to figure out how to apply other people's research as my own...

Meanwhile, the poster below me has posted previously in this thread.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 1, 2011)

False (I'm pathological...)

The poster below me finds themself tired on April 1st, due to having just completed a 31 day march.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

false- it was not a long march, so I am not tired.

the poster below me has not given any xp to E. Gary Gygax as yet.


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 2, 2011)

False. 

The poster below me is will edit his post


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 2, 2011)

Falsw, i dpnt believe in edurin g.


The poster below me thinks this video is full of awesome.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNm8ZCJ7Fx8[/ame]


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 2, 2011)

False.


The poster below me has upset someone in the past with an April Fools' joke or prank gone horribly awry.  (Or, that was just very poorly thought out from the start ...)


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 2, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> False.
> 
> 
> The poster below me has upset someone in the past with an April Fools' joke or prank gone horribly awry.  (Or, that was just very poorly thought out from the start ...)




False. I've never really tried for a wild prank, mostly just smart alec wise cracks.

The poster below me is watching their kids today while spouse is working.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 2, 2011)

False.  No children, no waife.


The poster below me believes with the world would be a better place if he/she was the ruler.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 3, 2011)

False.  I'm fairly certain I'd end up just being another well intentioned despot.

The poster below me would unashamedly be an autocratic despot if given the chance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

False- as the Salvador Dali Lama, that is impossible.

the poster below me has seen the sphinz and piramids in person!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 3, 2011)

False, my mom ended up taking my niece on that pilgrimage, and me stay home (some had to watch the dog).   .


The poster below me has a pet rock... that is able to communicate telepathically.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 3, 2011)

True... but it never talks to me. 

The poster below me is LHAO (Laughing His A$$ Off )

HM


----------



## Rune (Apr 3, 2011)

False.  I have no sense of humor.

The poster below me is waiting impatiently for me to finish typing this.


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rune said:


> False.  I have no sense of humor.
> 
> The poster below me is waiting impatiently for me to finish typing this.




False. I just logged on. 

The poster below me is a poster of Aladdin Sane.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 3, 2011)

spunkrat said:


> False. I just logged on.
> 
> The poster below me is a poster of Aladdin Sane.




False, I have no idea who or what Aladdin Sane is.

The poster below me wishes he had picked a different screen name on ENWorld.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Apr 4, 2011)

False, but if you think it's stupid I'll change it to Cliff Richard.

The poster below me wasn't even born yet when my screenname character was on the telly.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 4, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> False, but if you think it's stupid I'll change it to Cliff Richard.
> 
> The poster below me wasn't even born yet when my screenname character was on the telly.




False, though I was too young to watch them first time round.

The poster below me uses a charactername as a screen name


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

False. it is a permutation of Dewar'shz Scotcsh *hic* er us dewar's *hic* scotch*hic*

the poster below me thinks i am a lush.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

False (he knows you are! ) and congrats on 9,500 post 500 from 10k 

The poster below me wants to be in the new X-Men movie because he is a mutant.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 5, 2011)

False.  I wouldn't be caught dead in an X-Men movie until Fox drops the property and hands ti to Marvel studios.


The power below me thinks we are doomed.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Apr 5, 2011)

True, Duh!

The poster below me knows I am Winning!


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 6, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> True, Duh!
> 
> The poster below me knows I am Winning!




False. You lack the tiger blood, but I grant that you may indeed be a Warlock.

The poster below me takes secret joy in the massive, public failing of others.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 6, 2011)

True.

A paladin should never enjoy such things.  However, the person behind the paladin finds _schadenfreude _delicious, mainly because it is either oh-so-deserved OR a direct byproduct of massive stupidity.

The poster below me speaks three or more languages fluently.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

false, only two

the poster below me prefers open country to a city


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Apr 6, 2011)

False. Neither. I like the 'burbs.

The poster below me wants to be cast as Moe in the upcoming Three Stooges movie so they can smack the crud out of Will Sasso.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk-hey mo!
Shaddup puddin head!-boink*bop*smack*whap!
Woop woop woop!
wise guy, eh?!

why yes, that is very true(knuckleheads!)

the poster below me thinks I have seen too many three stooges shows.


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2011)

False, because there is no such thing as too many three stooges shows.

The poster below me is wanted to be a Ghostbuster when s/he was a kid (and still kinda does).


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 7, 2011)

Rune said:


> False, because there is no such thing as too many three stooges shows.
> 
> The poster below me is wanted to be a Ghostbuster when s/he was a kid (and still kinda does).




True. They showed me that the geeky science guy could be cool. Alas, for much of school, I was only part of the combination.

The poster below met their significant other on a blind date.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

(I'm guessing the geeky part - but that's just me)

False - but my significant other did blind side me - I thought she hated me at first. 

The poster below me is going to see Your Highness this weekend because he too is geeky.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPmV3Efy-Zk]YouTube - Your Highness Movie Trailer 2 Official (HD)[/ame]


HM


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2011)

Depends on if  the GF want to see it.  

The poster below me has grit, spunk, or moxy.


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 7, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Depends on if  the GF want to see it.
> 
> The poster below me has grit, spunk, or moxy.




True! 

The poster below me will reveal a long hidden secret about themselves.


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2011)

True.

The poster below me is afraid of the (Under)dark.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

absolutely true! 
The poster below me has played a drow in the under dark.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2011)

true, he was an Eeevil drow *shudder*

The poster below me is posting from a different time zone than me (EST/GMT-4)


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 7, 2011)

True (BST)

The poster below we suspects physicists of making it up...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 7, 2011)

True.  I mean seriously... how the hell can you ever prove string theory?!?!


The poster below me has once successfully pulled the "Rocks fall and you all died" ending without players protesting.


----------



## invokethehojo (Apr 7, 2011)

False, never killed an entire party before

The poster below me has visited (or can correctly pronounce) the welsh village Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 7, 2011)

False, BUT the druid in my party not only has been in Llanfair, but has the magnet with the village's full name on her fridge, as well as photos of the village.

The poster below me has personally taught a non-family member someone how to create and roleplay a character in any RPG system.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

True I worked at a gaming store back in 98' (best year of my life). I have taught peopel to play Warhammer & 40k, D&D, Rifts, Battletech, Axis & Allies and more.

The poster below me wishes he wasthis Dungeon Master.

HM


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> True I worked at a gaming store back in 98' (best year of my life). I have taught peopel to play Warhammer & 40k, D&D, Rifts, Battletech, Axis & Allies and more.
> 
> The poster below me wishes he wasthis Dungeon Master.
> 
> HM




False. I'm sure he's very nice and the party interesting *ahem*, but I'm cool with who I am.

The poster below me has laughed well after an appropriate amount of time at a joke.


----------



## Rune (Apr 18, 2011)

Ha!

The poster below me thought this thread was dead.


----------



## Wik (Apr 18, 2011)

Rune said:


> Ha!
> 
> The poster below me thought this thread was dead.




False;  but only because this poster didn't know about this thread until now.

The poster below me is going crazy over the hockey playoffs season.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

False (hockey playoffs? I thought that was profesional cage fighting on ice .. .. .. .. )
the poster below me knows i was just kidding about the hockey playoffs.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> False (hockey playoffs? I thought that was profesional cage fighting on ice .. .. .. .. )
> the poster below me knows i was just kidding about the hockey playoffs.




Um... I'll go with false. Not sure how big of a hockey crowd lives in Missouri.

The poster below me lives in a big hockey town


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Um... I'll go with false. Not sure how big of a hockey crowd lives in Missouri.
> 
> The poster below me lives in a big hockey town




False. All Aussie rules here, baby.
The poster below me knows who Gary Ablett is. (If you need to ask if I mean Jnr or Snr, just put true)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 19, 2011)

False,  never heard of the name.

The poster below me is bad at coming up with names.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

True-true.

I think it is because I am running out with all the RPG games I am now running/playing in here. I am having a heck of a time with city names for my Horselords of the Pell proposal.

The poster below me will not go see Thor because it is in 3D only (just like me).

HM


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 19, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> True-true.
> 
> I think it is because I am running out with all the RPG games I am now running/playing in here. I am having a heck of a time with city names for my Horselords of the Pell proposal.
> 
> ...




False, I will not go see Thor because finding time to go to the cinema is a decidely low priority for me. I do want to see it, however, it'll probably wait until DVD.

The poster below me prefers books to movies


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

True! the hardy boys mystries is still my favorite!

the poster below me wants to go to work today and will greatly enjoy it!!


----------



## Rune (Apr 19, 2011)

True (at least, it had better be, because that's where I'm headed in 10 minutes!).

The poster below me would hire a full-time DM/GM if s/he were independently wealthy.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 19, 2011)

Rune said:


> True (at least, it had better be, because that's where I'm headed in 10 minutes!).
> 
> The poster below me would hire a full-time DM/GM if s/he were independently wealthy.




False - I would hire myself some victims to ref for.

The poster below me is enjoying good weather at the mo.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

faalse- we are under a tornado watch right now.

the poster below me ate lunch at work.


----------



## Rune (Apr 19, 2011)

True.  But then, lots of people eat lunch where I work.

The poster below me is watching star trek _right this minute_.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 20, 2011)

Rune said:


> True.  But then, lots of people eat lunch where I work.
> 
> The poster below me is watching star trek _right this minute_.




False I was watching Buffy earlier though.

The poster below me has recently ripped off classic adventure stories for game plot (I'm doing a She based plot).


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bold or Stupid said:


> False I was watching Buffy earlier though.
> 
> The poster below me has recently ripped off classic adventure stories for game plot (I'm doing a She based plot).




Depending on what you mean by recently and classic adventure stories, this could be true or false - my most recent campaign has petered out due to RL schedules, but was heavily based on classical Japanese and Norse mythologies.

The poster below me had run a game not based on the stereotypical medieval fantasy setting.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

True 

It was when 2e was still about and I had the first lvl characters start off at the fair all nice and normal. One of the PCs had just won the archery contest, but before he could get his "golden arrow" prize aliens invaded.

Before they knew it they were stunned, shipped off to another planet and enslaved. During which they formed a resistance learned to use the odd equipment (lightning wands(stun guns), power blades(like light sabers), fire seeds(gernades), etc.).

Best part is when the fighter got his arm ripped off. The player didn't make the next session and when I asked why? he said he was mad because his STR went down due to the loss. I told him to play as I had plans. 

He enjoyed the 18/00 STR he got when he found a surgeon to give him a cybernetic arm. 

Ah good times.

The poster below me will tell a story of their own (which everyone will pass over to see what they next poster has to do - just like this post ).

HM


----------



## Rune (Apr 20, 2011)

Cor Azer said:
			
		

> The poster below me had run a game not based on the stereotypical medieval fantasy setting.




True!

The poster below me is going to go read that story-hour, now that I've pimped it.

Edit--Dang!  Ninja'd!  But, by golly...My response works for HolyMan's post, as well.


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 20, 2011)

God no. I would rather read fan-fic. (and I don't like fan fic!)

The poster below me has been referred to as an enworld asshat at circus maximus.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 20, 2011)

spunkrat said:


> God no. I would rather read fan-fic. (and I don't like fan fic!)
> 
> The poster below me has been referred to as an enworld asshat at circus maximus.




Possibly true. I'm not a frequenter of CM, so I don't know if anyone there has ever referred to me positively or negatively.

The poster below me is only here for the booze.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 20, 2011)

False - also the ladies.


The poster below me wants a definate explanation of these achievements.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

True

And now I do. You click on the icon it takes you to a page that shows what they mean and who has them.

The poster below me has no time to be worrying about achievements as he is busy killing orcs and taking their gold.

HM


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Apr 20, 2011)

False, and normally I'd say I wish I was, but I'd rather be pitting my friends against the forces of the Adversary in the swashbuckling colonial horror, Witch Hunter: the Invisible World. I'm excited to get our campaign started, but have at least two more weeks of killing things and taking their stuff to go before getting to WH. Not a bad dilemma, I geuss.

The poster below me is sad over the loss of Elisabeth Sladen and, consequently, Sarah Jane Smith.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> False, and normally I'd say I wish I was, but I'd rather be pitting my friends against the forces of the Adversary in the swashbuckling colonial horror, Witch Hunter: the Invisible World. I'm excited to get our campaign started, but have at least two more weeks of killing things and taking their stuff to go before getting to WH. Not a bad dilemma, I geuss.
> 
> The poster below me is sad over the loss of Elisabeth Sladen and, consequently, Sarah Jane Smith.




Alas, I have to say false. While I feel sympathy for the lost of a loved one, be they friend or family, I was not familiar with her, nor the Dr Who stories that featured her, so I note no particular sadness.

The poster below me will tell me the best Sarah Jane story arcs to get familiar with her Who contributions to make up for my unfamiliarity.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 21, 2011)

False, I don't watch Dr. Who.

The poster below me thinks my lack of Dr. Who knowledge is a damnable offense.


----------



## Heathen72 (Apr 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> False, I don't watch Dr. Who.
> 
> The poster below me thinks my lack of Dr. Who knowledge is a damnable offense.




True. To address the previous poster's request, Eliizabeth Sladen played a companion in 81 episodes over a period many consider to be a golden era of Dr Who, and was there to see the transition from Pertwee to Baker.  Some stories include:



The Time Warrior (her first appearance).
The Pyramids of Mars - it even has the classic "one tells the truth, one always lies..." conundrum.
Genesis of the Daleks - Classic Baker.
The Hand of Fear  - her last appearance in TOS (not inc. the Five Doctors).
The Seeds of Doom - a six parter, and could probably use a bit of editing, but still a great story.
School Reunion - one of the better episodes of the new series.

The poster below me wishes they took better care of their health.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2011)

spunkrat said:


> True. To address the previous posters request:
> The Iron warrior (her first appearance)
> Genesis of the Daleks - Classic Baker
> School Reunion - one of the better episodes if the new series.
> ...




False. I wish my health took better care of me; I'm the one always treating it to tasty, tasty calories...

The poster below me has obsessed a little too much about an actor/actress.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> The poster below me thinks my lack of Dr. Who knowledge is a damnable offense.




I have to agree with the 'true' -- it's like one of the Five Pillars of True Geekdom!


----------



## DumbPaladin (Apr 21, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> The poster below me has obsessed a little too much about an actor/actress.




False.  I have to tell you honestly, living in Los Angeles, where you can run into "celebrities" while trying to live your life, really takes the special out of it.  More often than not, they're unpleasant to deal with.

The poster below me loves fried chicken.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 21, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> False.  I have to tell you honestly, living in Los Angeles, where you can run into "celebrities" while trying to live your life, really takes the special out of it.  More often than not, they're unpleasant to deal with.
> 
> The poster below me loves fried chicken.




True so long as the chicken isn't that greasy nauseating slop that KFC tries to pass off as being fried chicken.  The best fried chicken has to be Mrs. Knotts at Knott's Berry Farm.  Sadly, I haven't been there in ages, and if it wasn't for the fact that my B-Day is this weekend, I would love to have my b-day dinner be there this sunday.


The poster below me is now hungry for chicken and waffles.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> True so long as the chicken isn't that greasy nauseating slop that KFC tries to pass off as being fried chicken.  The best fried chicken has to be Mrs. Knotts at Knott's Berry Farm.  Sadly, I haven't been there in ages, and if it wasn't for the fact that my B-Day is this weekend, I would love to have my b-day dinner be there this sunday.
> 
> 
> The poster below me is now hungry for chicken and waffles.




Chicken sure... but chicken and waffles? I dunno...

The poster below me has big plans for Easter weekend


----------

